# iPhone Plans



## i-hate-ms (Oct 22, 2008)

If I buy an iphone from Apple can I then negotiate a contract with a cellphone company? My call usage is about 30 min/month, texting non-existent, Would need dataplan for email, web, apps, etc. Maybe will
text if I had the iphone. Currently using a basic 3G phone with expired ATT contract. What does a 3G dataplan per month get you?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't negotiate. The plan prices are stated. Pay them, or don't sign up. Without looking it up, you'll pay about $600 for an iPhone without a contract. You'll also need to buy either a GSM or a CDMA iPhone. Separate models for separate networks. 

I don't know what you mean by "what does a 3G dataplan per month get you". It gets you data at 3G speeds.


----------

